# Zziplex Dream Machine



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Guys, 

I have a Zziplex Dream Machine in very good shape with a carbon butt and hardloy guides. It throws 3-6 oz a ton. I'm contemplating having it re-wrapped or just selling it as is since I don't use it. Its in very good shape and with new wrapping, I just may want to use it. Is it worth keeping? Thoughts?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what are the specs?
pix?
am interested if you decide to unload it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If it doesn't get used, sell it. If it's not a collector's item, sell it.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

fishbreath,what is going on with rod?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> If it doesn't get used, sell it. If it's not a collector's item, sell it.


You could always just send it to me....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Keep it.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a nice rod. I say get Walt D to fix it up to your standards and USE it.


----------

